# 'kamari mou'



## chrislols

Geia sou paidia. I was wondering if anyone could help me, recently a girl messaged me and said this sentence. What exactly is the meaning? 

"den etuxe na mas gnwrisi to kamari mou!! meletas?"

Σας Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## v1ss1

The phrase 'kamari mou' literally refers to someone you are proud of. They may say it to their kids for instance.

So replacing 'kamari mou' by an 'X' we 'd say (if I got the meaning of the phrase right):

"X didn't have the chance to meet us. Are you studying?"


----------



## cougr

Just adding to what v1ss1 has contributed, 'kamari mou' is a term of endearment (as you may have already gathered) which may be used to refer to someone(typically to children or to a boyfriend or girlfriend) or to some object that typically  is  precious to you. In English the closest rendering would be 'my pride and joy'.


----------



## chrislols

So whats the hole sentence meaning?


----------



## winegrower

chrislols said:


> So whats the hole sentence meaning?


 I also found as synonyms for καμάρι the expressions: apple of my eye and feather of my cap, but I don't feel up to evaluating their correctness.
Anyway you could probably translate the prase as: He/she didn't happen to meet us, my sweet little thing (or my pride or the apple of my eye). Are you studing?


----------



## shawnee

How essential is the definite article 'το' before _kamari mou_?
I ask because I find it confusing. I wasn't sure if it related to friend x or to the one studying?


----------



## winegrower

shawnee said:


> How essential is the definite article 'το' before _kamari mou_?
> I ask because I find it confusing. I wasn't sure if it related to friend x or to the one studying?


 
It is difficult to say without more context, but the way I see it, two or more grown-ups are meeting a child for the first time who probably is embarrassed by all that attention, so they conclude that the "kamari" doesn't know them and that justifies his attitude. The article here is necessary because the noun is not in vocative but in nominative case.


----------



## Sloggy

Anyone tells me what means "kamari mou"?  Really interesting thread


----------



## apmoy70

Sloggy said:


> Anyone tells me what means "kamari mou"?  Really interesting thread


The neuter noun «καμάρι» (kamári) is a Byzantine word; it's the diminutive (kamárin) of «καμάρα» (kamára, fem. noun.): _the arched cover_. In medieval times, «καμάρα» described also the arch of the horse's neck, identified with pride:
http://i53.tinypic.com/2a8lpww.jpg
So, initially, kamárin (or kamári) was the proud horse, later anyone that's the source of our pride (usually it's used in relation to one's children): «ο γιός μου/η κόρη μου είναι το καμάρι μου» (my son/my daughter is my kamári)


----------

